# Hey im new to babyandbump :)



## SnowflakesOx

Hello ladies! i am catherine 21 i have a little boy who is 3 so you could say i was a teen mum :) just wanted to introduce myself make some new mummy friends :D introduce yourself and maybe we can have a chit chat x


----------



## lovingmumma

hi :) welcome to bnb. im milly and im 19. my little boy is almost 9 months old. :flower:


----------



## MummyMana

Hey I'm mana and I have a 7 month old little girl called Imogen :)


----------



## Jennaxo

Hey welcome, I'm Jenna I'm 20 and have a 15 month old little boy called Caleb! :)


----------



## x__amour

Welcome! I'm Shannon, 21, I have an almost 3 year old named Victoria "Tori" and am expecting #2! :D


----------



## 060509.x

Welcome :)

I'm Trish, I'm 20 and my daughter, Alice is 18 months old :)


----------



## ClairAye

Welcome :wave:

I'm Clair, 19, I have a 16.5 month old son called Jason and I'm 30 weeks pregnant with our second baby :yellow: :flower:


----------



## beanzz

Welcome I'm Josie and I have an 18 month old called Oakley :)


----------



## kaylamariee

Welcome to Baby and Bump!
I'm Kayla.. I'm 19 and have a 4 month old baby girl we named Jordyn<3
Your son is adorable!


----------



## mayb_baby

Welcome :hi:! I'm Lorna, 22, I have an almost 3 year old son called Michael and I'm expecting number 2 :)


----------



## AirForceWife7

Welcome! :wave:

I'm Kelsey, I'll be 21 this week, and I have a daughter named Brenna Nicole who will be 3 the day after Christmas :)


----------



## bumblebeexo

:hi: 

I'm Ashley, nearly 20, married and I have a little girl called Teagan who is almost 15 months old :)


----------

